# I would like help identifying a Browning handgun



## Cookeville (Jun 11, 2012)

It is a 380, serial number 596553. I haven't found any images on line, but am guessing it may be a Model 1955, since that's the only 380 I have been able to find listed on the Browning site. I have a photo in jpg and pdf formats but cannot figure out how to attach them here.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Judging from the *serial number it can't be a BDA .380 so the 1955 makes sense. 
*

Does it look like this?










To add pictures, you either need to use a third party host such as Photobucket, or use the URL of an existing image etc.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I believe it's a model 1955, manufactured in 1966...pics @ Corbins.com..........gunauction.com........soldinusa.com........manufactured from 1955-1969


----------

